# How good would Pulisic be



## Bayernfan (Sep 28, 2016)

If he had stayed in the USA. In yesterdays game he was THE game changer, coming in as a sub and creating all kinds of havoc. Great shot on goal,great assist, and always willing to take on the Madrid star ensemble. Was a pleasure to watch!

But you can't help but wonder, how many other players had his potential, but stayed in the USA, where their talent was wasted. Three best new young american players Brooks (Hertha Berlin) Wood (Hamburger SV) Pulisic (Dortmund). 

Want to be Doctor, lawyer or schoolteacher, stay in the USA. Want to be a soccer player, run as fast as you can from the usa soccer development (haha) system.


----------



## bababooey (Sep 28, 2016)

Who knows for sure? But I suspect being in Europe is much better for his development than being with an MLS franchise.

It will be curious to see if the "elite" younger players in the USA follow the examples of Pulisic and Wood.


----------



## mahrez (Sep 28, 2016)

Bayernfan said:


> If he had stayed in the USA. In yesterdays game he was THE game changer, coming in as a sub and creating all kinds of havoc. Great shot on goal,great assist, and always willing to take on the Madrid star ensemble. Was a pleasure to watch!
> 
> But you can't help but wonder, how many other players had his potential, but stayed in the USA, where their talent was wasted. Three best new young american players Brooks (Hertha Berlin) Wood (Hamburger SV) Pulisic (Dortmund).
> 
> Want to be Doctor, lawyer or schoolteacher, stay in the USA. Want to be a soccer player, run as fast as you can from the usa soccer development (haha) system.


Pretty much but teachers get more respect & better pay elsewhere. 

Mexico is another popular destination.

There is no where for the true young superstars to go to after a certain level in the usa.   Certainly not the ussda leagues or mls, usl, etc. 

The closed leagues/system in the us don't help either or the way they choose the YNT through the old boys network.  Not enough consistently or cooperation among the various entities and we're fragmented and divided with a top down approach that doesn't include nearly enough players.


----------



## God (Sep 28, 2016)

Pulisic has potential to become World Class.

He was absolutely amazing in yesterday's game vs. Real Madrid.

2-2


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 28, 2016)

bababooey said:


> Who knows for sure? But I suspect being in Europe is much better for his development than being with an MLS franchise.
> 
> It will be curious to see if the "elite" younger players in the USA follow the examples of Pulisic and Wood.


I believe FIFA article 19 makes it difficult for US players moving to Europe for soccer development.

http://www.espnfc.us/blog/fifa/243/post/2786732/fifa-transfer-regulations-article-19

Pulisic has dual citizenship and the reason he was able to leave for the German club at 16.

I believe Bobby Wood at age 15 moved to Germany, because his parents had overseas employment opportunites and did not move overseas for their son's soccer development.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 28, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I believe FIFA article 19 makes it difficult for US players moving to Europe for soccer development.
> 
> http://www.espnfc.us/blog/fifa/243/post/2786732/fifa-transfer-regulations-article-19
> 
> ...


Correction maybe Bobby Wood fell through the FIFA bylaws cracks and shouldn't have been developed by Germany. 

http://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/nation-world/national/article76742797.html


----------



## Zvezdas (Sep 28, 2016)

...Its just a matter of time before he puts on checkered jersey of Croatia and line up with Rakitic and Modric in the midfield


----------



## apmullaly (Sep 28, 2016)

Since he's played for the US in a World Cup Qualifier (a non-friendly) he is tied to the US and can't play for any other national team.  Sorry Zvezdas, no Croatia for him.


----------



## Zvezdas (Sep 28, 2016)

Well, 8 Albanian players were recently allowed to play for Kosovo, they all played for senior national team (not U21)...and there is a history of former Yugoslav players changing their national teams...we will see what will happen to Swiss NT players born in Kosovo...lot of times FIFA violates its own statues...politics.


----------



## Bayernfan (Sep 28, 2016)

He has no interest in playing for Croatia...if he wanted to play for a real team he could have opted for Germany! But he is an American and wants to play for the USA. Good for US...pun intended lol.

But when you look at where he is at 18, compared to a US player it explains everything about why the US is bad at soccer.


----------



## Zvezdas (Sep 28, 2016)

Bayernfan said:


> He has no interest in playing for Croatia...if he wanted to play for a real team he could have opted for Germany! But he is an American and wants to play for the USA. Good for US...pun intended lol.
> 
> But when you look at where he is at 18, compared to a US player it explains everything about why the US is bad at soccer.



Bayernfan last time i heard such argument was in case of Neven Subotic years ago hahaha.


----------



## Zvezdas (Sep 28, 2016)

...Don't forget that Pulisic acquired Croatian citizenship in order to play for Borussia...everything is possible, we don't know his long term plans.


----------



## Bayernfan (Sep 28, 2016)

well I certainly don't know his long term plans, but according to him, he does not even like his last name pronounced the way it is pronounced in Croatia. But anything is possible, although very unlikely at this time. He professes to want to play for USA, has played for the USA, pretty difficult to change that now...

Who is Subotic?


----------



## Zvezdas (Sep 28, 2016)

Bayernfan said:


> well I certainly don't know his long term plans, but according to him, he does not even like his last name pronounced the way it is pronounced in Croatia. But anything is possible, although very unlikely at this time. He professes to want to play for USA, has played for the USA, pretty difficult to change that now...
> 
> Who is Subotic?



Subotić:
http://thebiglead.com/2013/11/06/neven-subotic-details-why-he-opted-to-play-for-serbia-over-the-united-states/


----------



## apmullaly (Sep 29, 2016)

Its pretty simple.  If you've only played for youth teams, you can switch.  If you've only played in friendlies, you can switch. If you have multiple nationalities (or can be "grandfathered"), you can switch.  Once you play a competitive (non-friendly) game, you CAN NOT switch.  You are tied to that national team.  Pulisic is tied to the US since he as played in a world cup qualifier.


----------



## Zvezdas (Sep 29, 2016)

apmullaly said:


> Its pretty simple.  If you've only played for youth teams, you can switch.  If you've only played in friendlies, you can switch. If you have multiple nationalities (or can be "grandfathered"), you can switch.  Once you play a competitive (non-friendly) game, you CAN NOT switch.  You are tied to that national team.  Pulisic is tied to the US since he as played in a world cup qualifier.


Thats not true, in 1990's that rule was ignored during the breakup of Yugoslavia, a few weeks ago was broken again in the case of Kosovo NT, and we will see if Xaka and Januzaj will opt to play for Kosovo after playing for Switzerland and Belgium NT!


----------



## texanincali (Sep 29, 2016)

Zvezdas said:


> Thats not true, in 1990's that rule was ignored during the breakup of Yugoslavia, a few weeks ago was broken again in the case of Kosovo NT, and we will see if Xaka and Januzaj will opt to play for Kosovo after playing for Switzerland and Belgium NT!


Completely different situation.  All those players had dual citizenship and Kosovo wasn't recognized by FIFA.  Now that it is, FIFA has to allow those that have Kosovo citizenship to change to play for their country, if they desire. 

The breakup of countries and establishment of new soccer federations do not fall under the same guidelines as what is being discussed.


----------



## Zvezdas (Sep 29, 2016)

texanincali said:


> Completely different situation.  All those players had dual citizenship and Kosovo wasn't recognized by FIFA.  Now that it is, FIFA has to allow those that have Kosovo citizenship to change to play for their country, if they desire.
> 
> The breakup of countries and establishment of new soccer federations do not fall under the same guidelines as what is being discussed.


Pulišić is a dual citizen too, look at the case of Joe Sumunic and i  Niko Kovac.


----------



## Zvezdas (Sep 29, 2016)

...going back to politics and breaking rules, uefa and fifa broke their own rules when they granted Kosovo membership...last thing i read was a formal complaint field by the Swiss FA. Unfortunatly, everything is possible when it comes to players changing national teams.


----------



## Jairzinho (Oct 6, 2016)

Lots of players have changed national teams, going back decades. I don't see it happening with Pulisic but then again I can't say it would surprise me if it did happen. Spot on first post, Bayern. I think young Rossi would agree. Key here is the dual citizenship. US system is improving but admittedly behind Europe and South America. The discerning player will decide what is best for his game. 

Look at Jeffrey Archeampong. Kid wasted a year playing D1 on a full ride, some might argue, and even playing club level he must have been destroying kids. In high school he was unreal. One year of free school, starting on at a top D1 college program, winning conference freshman of the year, and the first thing he did was go to France and sign a D1 contract with Bastia. He could have been a lot better, and he was great. Fast forward a few months and he is lucky to be included in the squad (not even making the sub bench). Over there, in France (not a top 3 European league), he is a 90+1 minute sub on a good day. Just the other day he played a whopping 11 minutes. 

I would be willing to bet you he spends time wondering what the hell he was doing playing high school, club, and college D1 over here. I'm glad he did play here. I can't tell you how much fun it was to watch him play live (better than little Freddy Adu with the national team in a Dallas Cup), but I'd be lying to you if I didn't think to myself "This kid has no business playing here". And when I say here, I do mean this hemisphere. Players like that need to be in the best environment possible, from the players to the coaches to the people that walk the streets of the town/city/region/country. Everyone must care.

It's called soccer culture.wicked1


----------

